# Well I usually don't buy animals from Petco but their "reptile rally" this weekend got me...



## hermitman64 (Jul 17, 2010)

Normally, I don't purchase my pets at petco but I really couldn't pass on these guys. I got a Russian tortoise (obviously wild caught) for $28 and I got two hatchling red foot tortoises for $44 each. Really, they were excellent deals. 

Once these get through my reptile vet with a clean bill of health ir the proper medications, they'll make perfect additions to the box turtle and tortoise pens in my backyard. I'll post pictures of these beautiful animals asap. Anybody else get some reptile deals this weekend?


----------



## Kathy (Jul 17, 2010)

I've never owned reptiles, they sound so hard to keep.  I can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jul 17, 2010)

hermitman64 said:


> Once these get through my reptile vet with a clean bill of health ir the proper medications,


:clap::clap::clap::clap: at least you take the time and are willing to pay the money to get them not only looked at but medicated by a vet. Worms and disease are so rampant thru Torts that if you do find one that was captive bred and can be guaranteed a clean bill of health you are looking at, at least $80-120. Hats off to you good sir.


----------



## sharpfang (Jul 17, 2010)

*Wow - The Petco Here....*

....Has them @ 3X that Price! {Musta been a CLEARENCE} Good job :clap: A fecal test will likely Only turn up a nescessary Worming - GL w/ them


----------



## pouchedrat (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm purposely avoiding the reptile event, lol...  just like I avoided (for the most part) the tank event that ended today, since I knew I'd bring home a mess of cheap tanks JUST to decorate and fill them.  

Our petco somehow had A. gigas millipedes for sale randomly the other day....  they weren't full grown obviously, but they weren't tiny babies either.  It seemed really odd, I wish i grabbed some but when I found out there was only one left, and it looked like it was on it's last legs.


----------



## jenniferinny (Jul 18, 2010)

Haha, I had to avoid! 

I love tortoises and the local petco has almost suckered me into a russian tortoise on multiple occasions. I'm trying to be tough on myself and stick it out until I am confident what species I want next because I do want to raise a trio to captive breed. 

I currently have a redfoot I've had for a couple years now that is a probably female. She was captive bred. I'm trying to limit myself to getting another male and female of that species and only one other species. 

I passed up a great deal on a hingeback locally too because I'm still not decided.. lol

One day I will settle on my second tortoise species.. But, for now it's back and forth between yellow foots and leopards, hingebacks or greeks and so on..  As soon as I choose one, I find another I like just as much.. 

Congrats on your new critters though! I'm hoping to have decided on a species by the reptile breeders expo in daytona.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 18, 2010)

Is it only in certain areas that have the reptile event? 

Congrats on the new additions! and I agree with Russ... glad you're taking the necessary steps to ensure healthy animals!


----------



## hermitman64 (Jul 18, 2010)

Kathy said:


> I've never owned reptiles, they sound so hard to keep.  I can't wait to see your pictures!


Well, they definitely require some effort, research, and money, but they are so rewarding and adorable - in my opinion, it's totally worth it. Really, there are some reptiles and amphibians that are quite easy to take care of in comparison to others. Once you get the right setup and diet established, reptiles become a lot easier.



rustym3talh3ad said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap: at least you take the time and are willing to pay the money to get them not only looked at but medicated by a vet. Worms and disease are so rampant thru Torts that if you do find one that was captive bred and can be guaranteed a clean bill of health you are looking at, at least $80-120. Hats off to you good sir.


Oh definitely. When I was a reptile newbie years ago, I went through a bit of a vet scare with a newly purchased tortoise - he required several visits before the mess was taken care of. I'll never risk putting a sick animal with my little herds. It's just not worth it. The vet visits will run me a couple of paychecks, but it's really the right thing to do.



sharpfang said:


> ....Has them @ 3X that Price! {Musta been a CLEARENCE} Good job :clap: A fecal test will likely Only turn up a nescessary Worming - GL w/ them


Yup, the reptile rally had all reptiles 50% off, plus the tortoises were already marked way down. The redfoots are perfect. You really can't beat it.



pouchedrat said:


> I'm purposely avoiding the reptile event, lol...  just like I avoided (for the most part) the tank event that ended today, since I knew I'd bring home a mess of cheap tanks JUST to decorate and fill them.
> 
> Our petco somehow had A. gigas millipedes for sale randomly the other day....  they weren't full grown obviously, but they weren't tiny babies either.  It seemed really odd, I wish i grabbed some but when I found out there was only one left, and it looked like it was on it's last legs.


Haha, I managed to avoid most of the tank event. I waited until they were for sure out of 40 and 55 gallon tanks before I went up there. Unfortunately, I needed crickets this weekend and it happened to fall on a reptile rally day... so I have three new buddies.

I haven't seen A. gigas (or any millipedes) at my local Petco(s) in at least two years. If I'm not mistaken (which I probably am), wasn't there some kind of preventative legislation passed concerning imported millipedes? I actually started out as a millipede guy, before I got into roaches and reptiles, but I haven't had one in years now. I'd love to get an A. gigas for old time's sake if I could find a healthy one.



jenniferinny said:


> Haha, I had to avoid!
> 
> I love tortoises and the local petco has almost suckered me into a russian tortoise on multiple occasions. I'm trying to be tough on myself and stick it out until I am confident what species I want next because I do want to raise a trio to captive breed.
> 
> ...


Haha, I see another person here has been bitten by the tortoise bug. It's hard to stop isn't it? In my backyard pens I have leopard tortoises, redfoots, russians, three toed box turtles, and ornate box turtles. They're all lovely animals. Personally, I'll probably focus on yellow foots if I ever get another species. I've been on the hunt for an egyptian tortoise for years now.

I wish you luck on your species choosing and breeding endeavors! You really, really can't go wrong with any of the species you mentioned. I'd love a hingeback myself. Leopard tortoises are my personal favorites. They're so friendly. And really, if you have the room, a russian makes a great addition also. Hell, I just love them all too much. I feel your pain in making a decision!



MichiganReptiles said:


> Is it only in certain areas that have the reptile event?
> 
> Congrats on the new additions! and I agree with Russ... glad you're taking the necessary steps to ensure healthy animals!


I believe the reptile rally was a nationwide Petco event. But I think yesterday may have been the last day - of course, I'm usually wrong about things like that, so you may want to check into it. Good luck!


----------



## Dyn (Jul 18, 2010)

Kathy said:


> I've never owned reptiles, they sound so hard to keep.  I can't wait to see your pictures!


There are some reptiles that require very special conditions that can be alittle harder to acheive for some people. 

There are some like corn snakes can be in a proper sized rubbermaid container with newspaper and a waterbowl and be perfect.


As long as you do alittle bit of research before you get one you can have your tank set up and temps/humidity right on well before you get your reptile then maintaining them is very easy.


----------



## sharpfang (Jul 18, 2010)

*Walk like, an Egyptian Tortoise*



hermitman64 said:


> I've been on the hunt for an egyptian tortoise for years now.
> 
> Leopard tortoises are my personal favorites. They're so friendly. And really, if you have the room, a russian makes a great addition also. Hell, I just love them all too much. I feel your pain in making a decision!


There is actually a Pure Bred Albino line of those hiding in the Hobby 2 

Leopards are an Awesome species! Alotta "hybridizing" goin' on in-between these discussed Tortoises 2.
I cannot say that I agree w/ the practice w/ Tortoises that is, in American Herpetoculture, but, I will Not set some1 a Flame for it either. It has made for some interesting appearences  I'd like to have a Leo Tortoise again, but now is Not the time....Hope slow-N-steady Wins the Race 4 ya & GL w/ ALL your creatures  - Jason


----------



## pouchedrat (Jul 18, 2010)

A. gigas pedes were banned, only captive breds are around now.  So yeah, that's why I was so incredibly shocked by it. 

I think I've successfully avoided this event as well... lol.  If they had garters I'd be all over it but I know they don't carry them at ours


----------



## kevin1995 (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow nice deal
I bought a russian tortoise for 99 bucks i think  lol


----------



## Luiscifer (Jul 19, 2010)

Man i didnt even know petco had deals like that. How often do they do those? Congrats.


----------

